# Coming soon: Potenco pull-powered charger



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Interesting pull-powered battery/device charger. It was originally developed for a "Laptop for every child" program. It looks like a great alternative to the "time out" corner. ;-)

Potenco » Products


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Pure Junk. Just a toy at best. Save your money


----------

